# Hello, new to this forum. Some pics of my latest costume My Bloody Valentine.



## mparent (Oct 26, 2009)

This is my costume for this year. Would love to hear some feedback. Thanks...

Michael

Not sure why I cant get the pictures to show up? Maybe some could help me. Thanks....


----------



## BillBraski (Sep 30, 2009)

Good job on the costume great idea...


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildcat123 (Oct 9, 2009)

Love it!! Looks brill. The costume freaked me out in the film and yours does the same!!

For loading pictures, you can use a host, I use Photobucket and they create the links for you depending on where you want to pose it.


----------

